# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Renovasi kolam Koi + penitipan

## Fman

Salam kenal suhu2,

Saya pemula dalam memelihara ikan koi, saat ini saya ada kolam kecil dan rencananya ingin renovasi total. Masalahnya sekarang di kolam lama masih ada sekitar 10an ikan rata2 30 an cm. Mohon infonya kalau ada tempat penampungan sementara selama renovasi kolam, atau kalau ada jasa renovasi kolam sekaligus bisa menerima penitipan sementara di daerah serpong dan sekitarnya.

terima kasih banyak

salam,
Alex

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keigo91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

